# Christmas Greetings



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

WISHING ALL EX RO's AND MEMBERS A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS AND PROSPEROUS AND PEACEFUL NEW YEAR.

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

A kind thought. Thank you. I wish you the same. I wish all of us the same.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Still 12 days to go, RO's are sending the message way ahead of schedule.....


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Well you wouldn't have us doing unnecessary work on the day would you? Might interfere with your telephone call home!


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

Varley said:


> Well you wouldn't have us doing unnecessary work on the day would you? Might interfere with your telephone call home!


Which reminds me of the first time I earned more than £100 for a day's work. Norwegian tariff - Xmas eve o/time (at weekend)- phone calls via Rogaland - QRY plenty - thanks very much open another beer.(Thumb)


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I know it's not very funny but the Ad that appeared directly beneath Hawkey01's entry was "SEARCH DEATH RECORDS"

HAPPY CHRISTMAS to all


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

RHP said:


> Still 12 days to go, RO's are sending the message way ahead of schedule.....


In common with many on the media. I keep hearing an inane song stating, "It's Christmas," which it isn't, in the voice of a tortured parrot.

When Christmas does arrive I hope it will truly come alive for all to enjoy.


----------



## Twocky61 (Aug 14, 2014)

<<<>>>


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Xmas Day at GKA.

All R/T circuits fully loaded. Plenty of overtime, 0800 until 2300. Non-stop incoming R/T bookings (mostly far too late to take place), W/T pretty hectic. Confirmatory telegrams to phone through. Incoming phono messages. Radiotelex circuits to full capacity. 

Wouldn't have missed it for the world.

Happy Xmas everyone!

Larry +


----------

